# Selecting multiple images in Import Dialog



## Roy Mathers (Dec 16, 2007)

With most Windows programs, in order to select a block of files, you normally click on the first one, then hold Shift and click the last one and the whole block is selected.  However, that doesn't seem possible in Lightroom.  If, for example, I am importing images from a CF card, LR gives me the option to select various images by checking the box for each one.  But it I want to select the second fifty (for instance) of a hundred images, how do I do it quickly?  Ticking each of fifty boxes is tedious, you will agree. It would be much easier to be able to do it the usual way and select the first of the group, and shift click the last in the group.  But perhaps there is a way that I don't know about and you do.  Can anyone help?


----------



## RipIt (Dec 17, 2007)

Uncheck all: Select the first image in the series you want:
 Shift click on the last in the series: click one of the check boxes.

Now only those that you selected will have the check box on and only those will be imported.


----------



## Roy Mathers (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank you David - it works a treat.  So easy when you know how.  Thanks again.


----------

